# i have finally paid my dues.



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

hit the river tonight with ohiocatman, and GMRkatman. ended up smashing my personal best flathead. after literally YEARS of fishing, i finally caught one worth something! ended up at just about 25.5. if i was hooked before....geeeze. thanks for everyone that has been helping me out here and there! you always helped me get one step closer to this big boy!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice Fish, way to go man!!
Salmonid


----------



## Still_Waters... (Aug 13, 2008)

I wish I would've witnessed it, who knows maybe I'll beat you tonight.  nice fish man, glad you finally got one


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I am happy for you! Nice fish!


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

is that your good luck shirt?

nice catch!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

sweet! congrats on the big fish!


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

congrats. Nice fish.


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

Nice fish congrats on the PB


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

nice fish.congrats on the pb


----------



## BIG_TUNA (May 6, 2007)

good job thats a nice fish


----------

